# Hanging Sheetrock Question



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

When you hang sheetrock on a wall horizontally do you start with the bottom piece or the top piece?  

We were doing some volunteer work in Appalachia this weekend.  The house had the finished laminate floor in so the walls were just shy of 8' tall.  I was installing the top sheet first.  The other team installed the bottom sheet first so they could rest the top sheet on the bottom.  I always figured it was better to make any width adjustments at the bottom.

I've seen pro-rockers do it where one guy can hang a 12' by himself.  He'd start a nail or two in the top of the sheet that would hit the top plate.  He'd lift it into place and then drive the nails he started to hold the sheet.  Then they'd finish it off with drywall screws.   As a 50 something desk jockey doing this as a volunteer we typically use 8's and two people to install them.  Though had they bought us 12's I could have installed them.


----------



## havasu (Feb 1, 2016)

That is a great question. It seems much easier to lay the first piece on the floor, then work your way up. I was having some drywall work done once, and the professionals started at the top. When I posed this question to them, they looked at me like I was stupid and said they always install the top piece first, because this is the way it was done. As you can see, they really didn't answer my question either.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

If I were doing a commercial space with a drop ceiling, I could see doing the bottom first since the top would likely go above the drop ceiling once it was installed.  

I think the pros do it that way because it is easier to trim at the bottom and they want to get the drywall tight to the ceiling drywall.  Even without the finished floor in place if your walls are framed at exactly 8' you'll need to trim something off the bottom of the rock since you'll loose a half an inch from the ceiling rock.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

If you have trusses you don't nail the ceiling drywall to close the wall in some cases. Then wall board will hold it up, then the trusses can move with out breaking the joint.
But often a room is just over 8 ft so to get everything tight after having the top piece in place they can use a foot jack under the lower one to squeeze it up tight.
Cutting the bottom of the lower sheet leaves all the taping tapers in place.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2016)

Top sheet first for me that way you have the depressed edge against the ceiling and easier to mud and tape. In the center of the wall two depressed edges and at floor where baseboard will cover the cut edge.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Up here our wall with pre-cut studs our wall is 8' 3/4"
Your walls should be 8'  1 1/8"


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Up here our wall with pre-cut studs our wall is 8' 3/4"
> Your walls should be 8'  1 1/8"




This was a volunteer build.  I only came in for a couple of days to hang sheet rock.  Framing the walls a little higher than 8' makes sense.

I don't build for a living, I've done more of it than your average DIYer, but never professionally.  I'd starve.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> This was a volunteer build.  I only came in for a couple of days to hang sheet rock.  Framing the walls a little higher than 8' makes sense.
> 
> I don't build for a living, I've done more of it than your average DIYer, but never professionally.  I'd starve.



Most everyone uses pre-cut studs but in old building fix up you never know some times there is more than just a sub floor sometimes things are adjusted for roof lines or what ever but the pros will try to use sheets long enough to get no more than one but joint in a long wall or ceiling if they can.
I've used 14 ft sheets in a basement suite and never had one but joint.
Thought I would drop off a photo of a foot jack.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

We didn't have a foot jack, but found a flat bar will do in a pinch.


----------



## havasu (Feb 1, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Top sheet first for me that way you have the depressed edge against the ceiling and easier to mud and tape. In the center of the wall two depressed edges and at floor where baseboard will cover the cut edge.



Bud, this seems the most logical reason for why they would do it. :trophy:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

That's all I have ever used too, right after finishing my last drywall job I found a jack on the side of the road, 8 years later still never used it.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Thought I would drop off a photo of a foot jack.



So thats what a real foot jack looks like. I always made one out of a 2X4 and a thin piece of something steel or aluminum for the toe screwed on and then a strip of wood 1x1 for the fulcrum. If you cant find a strip of steel you can just cut a notch in the 2X4. 

This house I just did I put all my sheets up and down not sideways. Just a little easier to do alone.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2016)

If I was doing horizontal seams alone even in 8 footers I would measure down from the ceiling 48&#8221; and screw a piece of 2X4 to the studs in the middle of the length and then rest the sheet on that to get my first few screws started. The guys that do this for a living toss them around like nothing for me they are still heavy. Only takes a minute to screw a block on. 

Any such convenience item my dad always called it &#8220;The old man&#8221;.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

When I was younger I have put 16 footers on the wall alone, for the top sheet I used a piece of door jam screwed to the wall to set it in.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> When I was younger I have put 16 footers on the wall alone, for the top sheet I used a piece of door jam screwed to the wall to set it in.



Then you had an old man also.  :rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Then you had an old man also.  :rofl:



When ever I can.
This always impresses me.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzjMrCCYdVs[/ame]


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

> This house I just did I put all my sheets up and down not sideways. Just a little easier to do alone.



If your framing lines up perfectly, yes it can be.  I've rarely seen framing line up that well all across a wall.   I prefer to use longer sheets like Neal and avoid butt joints if at all possible.  Can't say I've ever used a 14 footer though.  If I'm doing a wall that is 4' or less in width I'll hang it vertically, no need to do a seam.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2016)

I always wondered if my dad and grandfather just made things up or not and in my youth google was not invented to fact check. On  whim I googled my above post and found an interesting thing someone typed up in the day before computers and printers. I will attach a link most of you I think will find it an enjoyable read. 

http://digitalcommons.butler.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3420&context=wordways


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I always wondered if my dad and grandfather just made things up or not and in my youth google was not invented to fact check. On  whim I googled my above post and found an interesting thing someone typed up in the day before computers and printers. I will attach a link most of you I think will find it an enjoyable read.
> 
> http://digitalcommons.butler.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3420&context=wordways



That is a good write up, should be good for people here that will drag a thread in all kinds of directions over the meaning of a word.
Same is true in every industries, just like framing a window.
Out here a cripple holds up a header or beam, jacks holds up the sill, blocks are above are below the header, which is different than anywhere else.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

Here is a link to some pictures of our work this past weekend and the college kids that worked on the house before us.   They lined up all the butt joints on the ceiling, which I wouldn't have done.  I had to sink probably 50% of their screws before I could start taping.  We were using the perforated self adhesive tape, until we ran out, on the butt and tapered joints.  I was only using regular tape on the corners.  I used mesh when I ran out of the perforated tape.   The homeowner started building this place about 8 years ago. Nice one bedroom cabin that could easily have 2 bedrooms.  ASP came in and helped move the project along by doing the drywall work.   Nice guy, used to work in the coal mines, but those jobs are drying up.  The coal mined here is used in steel making not electrical generation.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.957593697652215.1073741927.255971031147822&type=3


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2016)

The reason I sometimes run sheets up and down is I hate doing end seams. I also have a pole sander and doing an up and down seam seem like a lot less work. I normally can&#8217;t haul or carry much more than an 8&#8217; sheet without breaking it so I just stick with 8&#8217;s.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

I got married  in a church with the same name. Looks like they were having fun doing it.

There is cheat the next time you tape with paper, take a plastic bucket and cut 1/8" X 2 1/2" slot in each side at the bottom. Slide the paper thru and just out the other side and fill the bucket with filler. now when you pull the paper thru it has a layer of filler on it. Two people can tape in a hurry.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

When you stand them up and the studs don't work out just stick in another stud on the flat. Screws thru the first sheet will hold it in place, strips of plywood works too.


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I got married  in a church with the same name. Looks like they were having fun doing it.
> 
> There is cheat the next time you tape with paper, take a plastic bucket and cut 1/8" X 2 1/2" slot in each side at the bottom. Slide the paper thru and just out the other side and fill the bucket with filler. now when you pull the paper thru it has a layer of filler on it. Two people can tape in a hurry.



When I use paper tape I'll tear off a piece to do the seam and dunk it in a bucket of water.  If I'm doing a corner I fold it before I put it in the water.  The self adhesive stuff just eliminates a step of laying down a bed of mud before you put in the tape.  The tape is more expensive than plain paper, but it is a time saver for this novice mudder.  I've used all types, if they have the perforated paper I'll use it first though.

I like your bucket idea, I may have to make myself one.  Though space can be an issue in getting my array of tools to WV.  I prefer to bring all my own tools when possible. I usually bring a bin with drywall tools, two rolling tool boxes, one with an assortment of hand tools and the other with cordless tools and another bin with my hammer drill, multi-tool and roto-zip along with a briefcase sized plastic tote with miscellaneous screws, nails, wire nuts and the like.  With these projects you just never know what you'll need.  I had to scale back to the drywall tool bin with a few hand tools thrown in due to space going up to WV.

We had a good time.  I'm the guy in the white T-shirts, my oldest brother is working with me and the other team is a father and son team.  I know the father from work.  My sister went along as well, she was working on another project.  ASP does great work in the Appalachia area of WV, VA, KY and TN making homes warmer, safer, drier.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2016)

Just checking Sparky. 

Did someone die during your trip to WV or were you guys using an American flag as a drop cloth?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> When I use paper tape I'll tear off a piece to do the seam and dunk it in a bucket of water.  If I'm doing a corner I fold it before I put it in the water.  The self adhesive stuff just eliminates a step of laying down a bed of mud before you put in the tape.  The tape is more expensive than plain paper, but it is a time saver for this novice mudder.  I've used all types, if they have the perforated paper I'll use it first though.
> 
> I like your bucket idea, I may have to make myself one.  Though space can be an issue in getting my array of tools to WV.  I prefer to bring all my own tools when possible. I usually bring a bin with drywall tools, two rolling tool boxes, one with an assortment of hand tools and the other with cordless tools and another bin with my hammer drill, multi-tool and roto-zip along with a briefcase sized plastic tote with miscellaneous screws, nails, wire nuts and the like.  With these projects you just never know what you'll need.  I had to scale back to the drywall tool bin with a few hand tools thrown in due to space going up to WV.
> 
> We had a good time.  I'm the guy in the white T-shirts, my oldest brother is working with me and the other team is a father and son team.  I know the father from work.  My sister went along as well, she was working on another project.  ASP does great work in the Appalachia area of WV, VA, KY and TN making homes warmer, safer, drier.



The buckets I have used are what ever I find laying around a site, screwed to a board and another nail to flop the paper roll on and you are away.

No ties to any group in Iowa?


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 1, 2016)

Just did a small project where I used this stuff instead of paper. i think it worked pretty well. Wondering if anybody else has tried it...


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Just checking Sparky.
> 
> Did someone die during your trip to WV or were you guys using an American flag as a drop cloth?



It was the home owners flag.  I moved the stuff out of the way to do the mudding.  We have to tread lightly with the homeowners.  This one was great, some times they are borderline hoarders and you spend half the day moving stuff out of the way to do your work.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Up here our wall with pre-cut studs our wall is 8' 3/4"
> Your walls should be 8'  1 1/8"



92-1/4" studs + 4-1/2" plate stock= 96-3/4"


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

> No ties to any group in Iowa?



None with me.  Our church is in Cary and Appalachia Service Project is based out of Tennessee with year round centers in KY, VA and WV.  I've worked at both the Jonesville VA and Guyan Valley WV centers.

www.asphome.org


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

> Just did a small project where I used this stuff instead of paper. i think it worked pretty well. Wondering if anybody else has tried it...



I've never seen it before.  Is it self stick or do you apply a coat of mud first?  Or does the mud going overtop ooze through and hold it in place?  I'd think the fiberglass would keep it from cracking.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> 92-1/4" studs + 4-1/2" plate stock= 96-3/4"



Is there a problem with my math or is 8 ft 3/4 inch not the same as 96 3/4.
When do you stop with cute.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 1, 2016)

The mud can ooze right thru it - not as much as mesh, but I did put down a coat first to fill the seam. No instructions or advice came with it, so I did what came naturally.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Is there a problem with my math or is 8 ft 3/4 inch not the same as 96 3/4.
> When do you stop with cute.



When you stop with the erroneous statements, "Your walls should be 8' 1 1/8"."

Which by the way, is 97-1/8".


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> When you stop with the erroneous statements, "Your walls should be 8' 1 1/8"."
> 
> Which by the way, is 97-1/8".



You know what your problem is, you talk down to people like you know everything when you should be asking questions.

But then it was right there for you to figure it out, our studs or 92 1/4"
Perhaps you should question yourself before you bother other people with the cute nonsense.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> You know what your problem is, you talk down to people like you know everything when you should be asking questions.
> 
> But then it was right there for you to figure it out, our studs or 92 1/4"
> Perhaps you should question yourself before you bother other people with the cute nonsense.



Then you could continue with your erroneous statements, unabated?

And who would be the beneficiary of that, certainly not the participants.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Then you could continue with your erroneous statements, unabated?
> 
> And who would be the beneficiary of that, certainly not the participants.



Any other question you want to ask?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-x-4-in-x-92-1-4-in-Green-Douglas-Fir-Stud-603503/202046809


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Then you could continue with your erroneous statements, unabated?
> 
> And who would be the beneficiary of that, certainly not the participants.



That's OK you heart felt apology is understood.:


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> That's OK you heart felt apology is understood.:



Why would you think I would apologize for your mistake?

So, before you continue to jump your own shark, be so kind to read your post #6 paying close attention to "stud length," and then #29 and "+ plate stock."


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Why would you think I would apologize for your mistake?
> 
> So, before you continue to jump your own shark, be so kind to read your post #6 paying close attention to "stud length," and then #29 and "+ plate stock."



Yea I saw that and was wondering way you continued after figuring it out.
Not sure what you are trying to prove but I think most people here are getting it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, we're here to help folks who have a problem work through it. Bickering among ourselves will not be tolerated. If you have an issue with someone, take it to private message. We need to extend an apology to Sparky for derailing the thread. 

If you have a problem with this, send me a private message and we'll deal with it from there.

Tom


----------



## Sparky617 (Feb 1, 2016)

No worries on my part.  I've been part of home improvement forums for years and every once in a while something will set someone off.

I participated in HGTV's for a long time before they finally pulled the plug on their boards.  I found this one when HGTV and DIYs boards closed up shop.  I also post at handymanwire as JMac.  Sparky was taken.  I come to help others when I can and get answers.  I've learned a lot from people on forums and I hope that my answers and questions are helpful.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Yea I saw that and was wondering way you continued after figuring it out.
> Not sure what you are trying to prove but I think most people here are getting it.



So they "most" came to the same erroneous conclusion that you came to, that your walls should be 8' 1-1/4"?

So, maybe you could explain, why correcting an error, is talking down to you, instead of a clarification for the broader audience.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> No worries on my part.  I've been part of home improvement forums for years and every once in a while something will set someone off.
> 
> I participated in HGTV's for a long time before they finally pulled the plug on their boards.  I found this one when HGTV and DIYs boards closed up shop.  I also post at handymanwire as JMac.  Sparky was taken.  I come to help others when I can and get answers.  I've learned a lot from people on forums and I hope that my answers and questions are helpful.



For my part I am sorry for that display of non sense. I make a lot of statements here but everyone of them will be one of two things, right or wrong. One someone corrects me I will try my best to show how I am right from another source or learn from my mistakes. I guess that doesn't apply to every one. :rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> So they "most" came to the same erroneous conclusion that you came to, that your walls should be 8' 1-1/4"?
> 
> So, maybe you could explain, why correcting an error, is talking down to you, instead of a clarification for the broader audience.



92 1/4 +4 1/2 =


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> 92 1/4 +4 1/2 =



Is still 3/8 short of your contention, "that your walls should be 8' 1-1/8" stated in msg.#6.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 1, 2016)

Fortunately, drywall covers all that crap and can be cut to fit any size wall.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Fortunately, drywall covers all that crap and can be cut to fit any size wall.



Some people are just stupid what I say, Our walls are different.


----------

